# Motobecane Fantom Cross for touring?



## OneBadDad (Jan 13, 2007)

I am contiplating buying the Motobecan Fantom Cross for a Cyclocross/Touring/Road bike. Up to now I have only ridden mt. bikes but have always wanted road bike and do long touring rides (non-supported). Being able to do a cyclocross race once in a while sounds intriguing as well. The seller claims it is a do anything bike. Is this asking too much of a bike?

Here is the link to the bike: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=4&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting

Thanks, Russ J


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

It's about time they did some shots with decent photo quality. That bike looks nice. More of a street look than a CX/ Tourer. It would be great of they offered a full Ultegra one.
I'd love to ebay a frame that someone pulled the build kit off of one someday.

How much is it?


----------



## OneBadDad (Jan 13, 2007)

*$674.00 on Ebay*

Not a bad price at $674.00. What do you think can it be a good all around bike? It would need different tires and gearing depending on what it was used for, a triple for touring, slicks etc... I am not sure how its cyclo cross geometery would affect the handling traits as a road bike or a tourer.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

OneBadDad said:


> Not a bad price at $674.00. What do you think can it be a good all around bike? It would need different tires and gearing depending on what it was used for, a triple for touring, slicks etc... I am not sure how its cyclo cross geometery would affect the handling traits as a road bike or a tourer.


I think the CX geo would not be a problem at all for any kind of riding. I have just started riding one around town and love it. If you do a search you can find some threads that detail the difference in handling between CX and road bikes.

However, IMHO, The Moto is in what I would call "in between" specs. What I mean is that it is spec out with decent stuff but not really what most of us see minimum level for long term satisfaction. Mind you, it has nothing to do with performance just satisfaction. If you are looking to spend on a budget there is no good reason not to step the specs down a bit to save money. If Budget is not a major concern than for just a little more money you can get something a little more high end. Here is a few example of what I'm talking about.

Here is a $499 CX bike that already has the triple. It uses 8 speed Sora stuff instead of 9 speed Tiagra but it will perform just fine. 









For $999 you can get a 10 speed ultegra build. 









Now, if you really are not going to do any CX racing and won't a more upright position I would consider a flat bar road bike. Most have rack/fender mounts and plenty of room for fat tires. Because they save money on the brifters you get a really nice build for an even better price.

Here is the one I'm considering for my commuter next spring/summer.


----------



## rocky rode (Nov 15, 2005)

*It's not for me*

Cross bikes in general are great do it all bikes. I ride an old Ibis Hakkalugi, it's my most ridden bike and my favorite. That said, the bike your looking at has a few things I would not choose for touring or even multi surface back country exploring. Low spoke count wheels- I'd want 32 spokes. Carbon fork- I'm old fashioned but I'm not convinced these forks will still be in service in 10 (or more) years. I also prefer steel frames. Does the fork have eyelets in case you ever want fenders? I'd also be leary of putting a rack on a carbon fork.

If it were my money I'd get a Surly Cross Check, Fuji or Bianchi Volpe. Your bike shop can custom build a Surly with parts you want through QBP. I did this with my wife's Cross Check and we got a great bike set up just like I wanted it- at least with the price ceiling I had in mind.

Happy shopping.


----------



## OneBadDad (Jan 13, 2007)

The Fandtom Cross does have mounts half way up the fork for racks, I have never seen them in that location before. 

I really like to price of the Fantom Cross and the features it offers. I did some research on the internet and there is plenty of info to support using a cross bike for a touring bike and road riding although I don't think it will excel in either the touring or road. 

:idea:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

A carbon fork with rack mounts? The eBay listing says it has eyelets. Are you sure they don't mean fender eyelets down at the bottom?


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> A carbon fork with rack mounts? The eBay listing says it has eyelets. Are you sure they don't mean fender eyelets down at the bottom?


It looks like there might be lowrider eyelets on that carbon frame, but I can't be certain. This wouldn't be a first though. Last year's model of the Specialized Sequoia Elite had a carbon fork with lowrider mounts, and this year's Tricross Sport has a carbon fork with rack eyelets. 










It may not be obvious in the photo but the Specialized Web site says, "Specialized FACT carbon Tricross fork, carbon legs, aluminum steerer, SpeedZertz inserts, full rack and fender mounts."


Regarding the Motobecane, my biggest concerns would be the wheels and the gearing. The 12-26 rear cassette and 38/48 crank doesn't provide optimal gearing for hauling loads in hilly country, esp. if you're a little out of shape. And those 24-spoke wheels, well, that's probably not a good thing. 

The good news is, the <$700 (shipped) price leaves you enough money to have some nice 36-spoke touring wheels built up, which you could swap out with the 24-spoke wheels as desired. But you're still stuck with that gearing. You could get a cheap triple crank and derrailleur from Nashbar, but now your bargain bike is really starting to look like less of a bargain. 

If you're looking for a good touring bike on a budget, check out the Jamis Aurora. Steel frame, loaded-touring geometry, good 36-spoke wheels and touring-oriented gearing, full braze ons, etc., and a street price of $850-900. And that's a LBS price, so you'll have support unlike with the mail order bike.


----------



## quattrotom (Jul 15, 2006)

I agree with the issue on gearing. We have a FC and the gearing is high - even for cyclocross. The easiest/cheapest solution is probably to change to a MTB RD and a MTB cassette (11-32 or 11-34).

It's a great bike for road riding, unloaded touring and fast cyclocross, but I'd think differently for even a lightly loaded touring bike.


----------



## drosenberg (Jun 13, 2006)

I bought this exact bike earlier this month. One of the main reasons I bought it was to do a long Rail Trail multi-day trip. The bike is great. I haven't put racks on it yet, but it will take them. If you are fully loaded and doing a lot of climbing it doesn't have a triple. The geometry is not an issue. Also the cross brakes will be nice for touring.It sounds like you want a multi purpose bike that you can tour with. This bike will be perfect unless you are doing a lot of fully loaded climbing.


----------



## drosenberg (Jun 13, 2006)

*Same as Fuji*



rocky rode said:


> Cross bikes in general are great do it all bikes. I ride an old Ibis Hakkalugi, it's my most ridden bike and my favorite. That said, the bike your looking at has a few things I would not choose for touring or even multi surface back country exploring. Low spoke count wheels- I'd want 32 spokes. Carbon fork- I'm old fashioned but I'm not convinced these forks will still be in service in 10 (or more) years. I also prefer steel frames. Does the fork have eyelets in case you ever want fenders? I'd also be leary of putting a rack on a carbon fork.
> 
> If it were my money I'd get a Surly Cross Check, Fuji or Bianchi Volpe. Your bike shop can custom build a Surly with parts you want through QBP. I did this with my wife's Cross Check and we got a great bike set up just like I wanted it- at least with the price ceiling I had in mind.
> 
> Happy shopping.


The Motobecane is the same frame as the Fuji except with a little different component mix. Try the carbon fork, it's great. Most people I know turn over there bikes after ten years. If my fork is shot after 10 years of hard riding I have no complaints and can pick up a replacement for less than $200.


----------



## drosenberg (Jun 13, 2006)

undies said:


> It looks like there might be lowrider eyelets on that carbon frame, but I can't be certain. This wouldn't be a first though. Last year's model of the Specialized Sequoia Elite had a carbon fork with lowrider mounts, and this year's Tricross Sport has a carbon fork with rack eyelets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have bought two bikes from this internet vendor. Her service is great. She answers all questions immediately. She's great with making sure that you get the right size frame. If there are any problems she replaces things immediately. Plus you don't get LBS attitude.
I rented a Jamis Aurora. It's okay, but it can't hold a candle to the Motobecane. It's heavier and lower level of components, although it was a great rental bike. I rented one in Colorado, so I can attested that it is geared for climbing.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 31, 2005)

If you're looking for a touring bike go with the Windsor Tourist or the Fuji Touring, same bike, different paint. But If you want a CX bike, well, what the others said.

If you do intend to do long unsuported tours the Cro-Mo frame on the Fuji/windsor will be more comfortable the the Aluminum one shown above.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*That's interesting*



drosenberg said:


> The Motobecane is the same frame as the Fuji except with a little different component mix....


I checked the specs and while they are very similar they did have a few differences. Mostly different Aluminum and a different fork. The geo was very close. Basically the same numbers but just displayed differently.

Is Motobecane and Fuji the same company?


----------



## OneBadDad (Jan 13, 2007)

*thanks Everyone for the Input*

Thanks everyone for your input, very helpful. I think this is the bike I want. I would really like to cyclocross and road bike with a tour once in a while. Thanks everybody

Russ J.


----------



## drosenberg (Jun 13, 2006)

*Perfect for that*



OneBadDad said:


> I am contiplating buying the Motobecan Fantom Cross for a Cyclocross/Touring/Road bike. Up to now I have only ridden mt. bikes but have always wanted road bike and do long touring rides (non-supported). Being able to do a cyclocross race once in a while sounds intriguing as well. The seller claims it is a do anything bike. Is this asking too much of a bike?
> 
> Here is the link to the bike: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=4&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting
> 
> Thanks, Russ J


I have that bike and just completed over 340 miles in four days with two loaded panniers. It was a fairly flat ride, but the bike was outstanding. I also us it for commuting and some off road. Its a very good all around bike. You should also consider the Fantom Cross Pro which is about $300 more with better components and a brushed al frame.

see pix http://picasaweb.google.com/djrruns/PittsburghToDCBikeTrip


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

drosenberg said:


> I have that bike and just completed over 340 miles in four days with two loaded panniers. It was a fairly flat ride, but the bike was outstanding. I also us it for commuting and some off road. Its a very good all around bike. You should also consider the Fantom Cross Pro which is about $300 more with better components and a brushed al frame.
> 
> see pix http://picasaweb.google.com/djrruns/PittsburghToDCBikeTrip


Great shots! Looks as if you buddy with the Cdale cheated as far the load he carried. Did he ever wish he had the panniers? 

Did you have to jack you rear rack up like that to prevent heel strike? That seems like the one area that a CX bike would not be as good as a tourer.


----------



## drosenberg (Jun 13, 2006)

My buddy went a little light, but he was glad I brought a windbreaker to loan him when he started getting a little hypothermic. As far as my rack, I didn't think about. That's just how I put it on. My buddy put his rack up too high. With that bag as each day went on and the miles added it got harder and harder for him to swing his leg over the bag.


----------

